# Ola-



## tangerine_lilly (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all, 

I joined today and wow! I had no idea this site existed.. where have you been all my life! lol well I can't wait to share and learn exciting info.  I just graduated from fashion school and am looking to venture out into the cosmetic industry!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

We have all been waiting for you to join!!!

Glad to have you at Specktra.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

